# New game



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

It is called Make a Martial Art story Book and here is how it works every poster gets only up to 10 words per time on to build the story we need to have five chapters with atleast 200 words per chapter, it can only involve MA and the person or person within the story.

I'll start it off.


As Chuck was getting ready for Martial Art training,


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2006)

he was concerned about an upcoming test.  So he thought to himself....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

What will happen if I just cannot remember


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 11, 2006)

Which direction to turn for my


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 11, 2006)

knowledge or experience, so I guess I'll have to


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 11, 2006)

stick with books and video, and maybe someday...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

I will be as good as my teacher.


----------



## MSUTKD (Dec 11, 2006)

Then, fifty Ninja's attacked.  What would he do to survive?


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 11, 2006)

Watch UFC and learn some killer grappling moves!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 11, 2006)

But wait I need real training from a real Master


----------



## zDom (Dec 11, 2006)

So, naturally, he prepared himself for a trip to Korea.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, he spoke no Korean and had no directions.


----------



## Drac (Dec 11, 2006)

He wound up at a strip club.


----------



## zDom (Dec 11, 2006)

Her eyes were dark and her curves were dangerous.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

but yet he remembered his Master warning about woman of the night


----------



## Drac (Dec 12, 2006)

He chose to ignore the warnings and approached her..


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 12, 2006)

with the grace of a Kung Fu master, then he tripped...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> with the grace of a Kung Fu master, then he tripped...


 

But like a cat he was able to regain control just when


----------



## Seeking Zen (Dec 12, 2006)

she turned and ....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2006)

Seeking Zen said:


> she turned and ....



revealed she was a drag queen...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 12, 2006)

which he found strangely stimulating.


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 12, 2006)

He then remembered his original task and began exercising with...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 12, 2006)

...superb balance and control.  The drag queen was very, very ....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> ...superb balance and control. The drag queen was very, very ....


 

Beautiful in his evening grown


----------



## zDom (Dec 12, 2006)

Unbidden, that old Kinks song began playing in his mind.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

and so forth went that night, the mext day he a wroke to,


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 12, 2006)

his long lost love


----------



## matt.m (Dec 12, 2006)

still determined to find a master to teach him, he.....


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

matt.m said:


> still determined to find a master to teach him, he.....


 
He went to walmart for the BB in a box


----------



## Kacey (Dec 12, 2006)

Luckily, they were out...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

And so his training adventure in a box begins.


----------



## Seeking Zen (Dec 13, 2006)

Giving his head shake...he remembers that before his day dreams of drag queens, walmart and BB in a box.  He was about to be attached by fifty Ninjas...."Oh Crap"


----------



## Carol (Dec 13, 2006)

"Oh crap, oh crap, oh crap," he thought.  Then he realized that being attac*h*ed by 50 ninjas was much better than being attac*k*ed by 50 ninjas and he realized the situation was not so bad.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 13, 2006)

And here they come, like Santa's crazed reindeer.  Reminescent of a scene in Spies Like Us our hero quickly....


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 13, 2006)

vomits from the excitement, spraying kimchee and strawberry milk all over...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

realized that discretetion is the better part of valor and...


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 13, 2006)

detaches himself from the ninjas, says goodbye to the drag queen, and boards a plane for Korea...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

where upon landing he had lunch but as he soon found out that steak was really dog


----------



## matt.m (Dec 13, 2006)

Understanding it was delicacy, he asked "What breed?"


----------



## Drac (Dec 13, 2006)

The resturant owner just glared at him...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

That is when the mighty and most feared fighter walk though the doors


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

the fighter surveyed the room


----------



## Kacey (Dec 13, 2006)

Looked over our hero with disdain in his eyes...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 13, 2006)

Said something in Korean, and the crowd laughed


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Translation: I saw him at a Drag Queen bar...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

Walked out of the room with his head bowed and vowed never to return


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

But he did return in that special dress to prove his manhood to the great fighter of Korea


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2006)

The great fighter was so impressed


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

morph4me said:


> The great fighter was so impressed


 

That he ask him to go out for drinks and maybe dancing


----------



## morph4me (Dec 14, 2006)

He thought about it and decided


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Why not, who knows what secrets I'll learn...


----------



## Seeking Zen (Dec 15, 2006)

As he walked away with his date...he felt dizzy and faint.   Shaking his head and rubbing eyes....he looks around. He realizes he's back in sparring class on floor, his master was shaking his head and scolding him, "keep your hands up!".....


----------



## zDom (Dec 15, 2006)

Still dazed, he raised his arms high and received a kick to the gut.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2006)

zDom said:


> Still dazed, he raised his arms high and received a kick to the gut.


 
upon grabbint the kicking leg he recovered enough to break the inner knee and continue


----------

